
A Formula For Innovation - ttunguz
http://tomtunguz.com/timing
======
beat
The timing part is something really important, and something that can't be
controlled, because it depends on outside factors. What entrepreneurs CAN do
is try to choose businesses that are less dependent on market timing.

